# Rayovac 3Watt 2AA Sportsman Xtreme



## ltiu (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/selux2aa3w-b.shtml

Got from Walmart for $24.97 plus tax.

It is heavy (compared to the L2D CE). Takes 2 AA (included). Comes with a lanyard and a pocket clip, both already attached right out of the package. The store display packaging design I should say is well done. It's an eye candy. 

The light runs warm when left on for more than 5 minutes.

The light is white, whiter than a L2D CE (which is greenish) and an RR 1 watt 1AA which is yellowish.

The light is as bright as an L2D CE's high mode (as in max, high, med, low). So realistic estimate would be 65 lumens (manufacturer claims 80 lumens).

The light has 3 halos, a center throw halo, a wider dimmer halo around the throw and a third wide spill halo. The light has a bright throw with a faint artifact to an otherwise perfect circle of light. The spill is wide and bright enough to be useful for seeing things around the throw.

The light has only two settings, momentary on with the rear cap slightly unscrewed and your thumb depressed against the switch or full on with the rear cap fully screwed in.

Only one light setting, no low, med, high.

The only issue I have is that you cannot stand the light on it's rear since the rubber switch bulges out.


----------



## martytoo (Jul 13, 2007)

I have never had my hands on the L2D CE but the pictures look like it has a bit of a skinny profile. I liked the size and feel of the Rayovac. I almost purchased one but was counting on a review before making a decision.

It's a shame that the design doesn't include at least two intensity levels.

Thanks for sharing your review. Which would you feel more comfortable carrying on a hike or an evening walk??


----------



## f22shift (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah it's pretty nice light. it's the same as the river rock 3watt camo and the nuwai x3.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_x-3.htm

only thing i dont like about it is the battery tube is a bit tight and the runtime is short in comparison to a cree.


----------



## ltiu (Jul 13, 2007)

martytoo said:


> I have never had my hands on the L2D CE but the pictures look like it has a bit of a skinny profile. I liked the size and feel of the Rayovac. I almost purchased one but was counting on a review before making a decision.
> 
> It's a shame that the design doesn't include at least two intensity levels.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your review. Which would you feel more comfortable carrying on a hike or an evening walk??



The L2D CE is skinnier, lighter and brighter than the Rayovac 3watt 2AA.

I would not bring this for hiking or caving since it is heavy and has a short runtime.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2007)

I got one of the SE 3W and one SE 1W today. I won't know all until dark, but yes the 3W is a LOT like the Camo River Rock with detail differences including the spot where the clip is fixed. 

Also my Camo RR is a bit more pleasent colored beam than the SE 3W.

The 1W Sportsman Extreme has a WHITE beam! I don't see a hint of blue, green or any other tint. The SE 3W is somewhat pinkish blue.

All-in-all I am not displeased that I own the SEs nor the camo RR.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 13, 2007)

Testing in my quality dark back yard I find the 1W not giving up much to the 3W. And boy, do I see PINK in many instances from the 3W! Not so much on trees or grass, but the interior of the pump house shows PINK.

My Dad even noticed the pinkness!


----------



## ltiu (Jul 13, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Testing in my quality dark back yard I find the 1W not giving up much to the 3W. And boy, do I see PINK in many instances from the 3W! Not so much on trees or grass, but the interior of the pump house shows PINK.
> 
> My Dad even noticed the pinkness!



Congratulations, you got yourself a "gxy" light!


----------



## jsr (Jul 13, 2007)

I was thinking about picking one of those up also. The LED can be replaced with a SSC and be made brighter. The lack of a low mode is not ideal, but the momentary capability and reliability of a tactical (momentary push/constant twist) switch are bonuses for me.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't see how the guts come out and I don't see much in the way of heat sinking...

But if there is a way to SSC it, I hope to get it done!!!


----------



## jsr (Jul 14, 2007)

A couple of CPFers put a SSC in already. After you remove the head, the black plastic cover that surrounds the LED comes off (I think you pry it off or something) and once off, the LED leads are exposed.


----------



## Kentuckian (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought one of the Rayovac 3Watt 2AA Sportsman Xtreme not to long ago. Mine has a very slight purple tint surrounding a very white center. I went to my shooting range last night for some light tests. I set up a board with dingy white cloth with splotches of color on it. I tested several lights but I'll stick to the Rayovac SE here. It lit up the board very well out to 90 feet. It also lit it up ok out to 150 feet. Needless to say I love this light! I am fairly new to all this after all. As far as runtime I've had mine for nine days now and I used it for a few (10-15) minutes every night since I got it, and it hasn't dimmed any that I can tell.


----------



## BobbyRS (Jul 17, 2007)

By the way, the pocket clip for this light fits the Fenix L1x lights (I would imagine others but I don't have them) perfectly. It is the best clip I have found for them. Color match, long and sturdy.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2007)

Messed with all my Nuwai 2AA lights today, and by FAR the 3W Rayovac has the nastiest PINK tinted LED since the original my Madmax+ had!

The 1W R has a NICE white tint!

The 3W Camo has a slightly less pinkish maybe slightly more purpleish beam.

Funny in a weird sort of way that it is getting easier to hit the LED lottery in 1Ws and less so in other LEDs.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 24, 2007)

I saw this light this light at Wal-mart over the weekend before finding this thread. The Wal-Mart in NY had these for $13.96 (maybe a pricing mistake by an employee?). Anyways as SOON as i looked at it i said to myself that it was almost identical to my X-3. The X-3 has been a durable light for more than a year of heavy use. I've dropped it a dozen times with no ill effects.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 9, 2007)

By the way, if anyone is interested, I have two of these lights for sale in the B/S/T Lights section for $20 shipped!


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 9, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> By the way, if anyone is interested, I have two of these lights for sale in the B/S/T Lights section for $20 shipped!



I was about to jump all over this, as I thought you meant $20 shipped for 2.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 9, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> I was about to jump all over this, as I thought you meant $20 shipped for 2.


 
That wouldn't make any sense. $20 shipped/no taxes is pretty fair if you ask me. Compared to $25+tax in a store.


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 9, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> That wouldn't make any sense. $20 shipped/no taxes is pretty fair if you ask me. Compared to $25+tax in a store.



Yeah, I agree, its just the way I read your wording. I thought it woulda been a steal at that price. I'd get some, but I already have the 1watter and the RR 3watt. I can't tell if I like the weight of them or not. 

But yeah, it's a great deal at that price anyway.
Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 9, 2007)

Pistolero said:


> Yeah, I agree, its just the way I read your wording. I thought it woulda been a steal at that price. I'd get some, but I already have the 1watter and the RR 3watt. I can't tell if I like the weight of them or not.
> 
> But yeah, it's a great deal at that price anyway.
> Sorry for the mixup.


 
Hey no problem. I'm not really making anything on them as it is. Just had a few chances to buy a few at a real low price and decided to offer them here in the CPF community for fellow flashaholics. :buddies:


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Aug 12, 2007)

How bright is the Sportsman Xtreme 1watt 2aa versus the 3watt 2aa?

I heard that the 3watt is about as bright as the L2D or L1D on high mode, so what light would you think the 1watt is comparable to?

Not looking for any statistics or accurate numbers, just a ball park figure. Thanks.


----------



## BobbyRS (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't really say because I've never seen the 1watt before, well other then in its package. I've heard and read that is it considerably brighter, but at the expense of runtime, but still a decent runtime.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input BobbyRS. 

Does anyone who owns both a 1 and 3 watter care to offer an opinion?


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 14, 2007)

I have been tempted to get the 1 watt version of this light just because I love the 3 watt! This is one of the best lights I own! I own 2 of the Highbeam versions sold at Kmart, and I have the Sportsman sold at Walmart. The High Beams give you a carrying pouch. I wanted to see if there was any difference between the High Beams and Sportsman version, but I think they are the same. I am experimenting with Lithium AA's in one, Rayovac Hybrid rechargeables in the other, and Panasonic oxyrides in the last one!!. I am guessing I should get 2-4 hours of runtime out of them! I still may get the 1 watt!! I will post my opinion if I do!

Mike


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have them here in front of me, but I own both the 1W and 3W.

The 3W is brighter, no doubt. But in my case the 1W has a MUCH nicer tint!


----------



## mofiki (Nov 22, 2007)

I went to Walmart today to get a maglite with the LED in it, just to experiment with. I like modding mags now since I did my first one. I ended up buying this Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3W flashlight mainly because it spec'd at 80 lumens. If this thing puts out 80 lumens then I've got a 12 inch pecker. I swear, I'm really sick of manufactures cheating the calculated specs to hype up their products. I feel like I got taken even though the light was only $25. I hope I can mod this thing to be brighter since the housing for it isn't bad. Any sugestions on where to start and what might work?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 22, 2007)

An SSC P4 swap has worked for others, but be very careful unsoldering the Luxeon as to not damage the board.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought one today for the gf, hopefully to put in her car. I kind of wished I had saved the money and just got the one watt but this seems pretty good and my beam is white, kind of on the cool side but I wouldn't say pink at all. Maybe a lux lottery thing. Agree there's a bit of halos and rings but not noticeable at all in real use and you can unscrew the bezel a bit and tighten up the beam if so desired.

Just how short is the runtime on this, are there any graphs?

Bought the Rayovac hybrid charger today at Walmart too. That's a good deal, the charger, two AA's and two AAA's for ten dollars.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 1, 2007)

Runtimes:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_x-3.htm

I would be careful of the hybrid charger. It's a simple timed charger, not a smart charger.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, what a horrible runtime! Only 45 minutes although I'm sure better in intermittent use. Probably what I should do before giving it to gf is to stuff it with a couple of lithiums so she might get a runtime at least as long as the rechargeables.

Thanks for your input Marduke, also concerning the charger. It says it charges in 8 hours. I assume if I tell intended recipient to charge it overnight and then remove batteries (say 12 hours or so), it will be ok?


----------



## Marduke (Dec 1, 2007)

geepondy said:


> Wow, what a horrible runtime! Only 45 minutes although I'm sure better in intermittent use. Probably what I should do before giving it to gf is to stuff it with a couple of lithiums so she might get a runtime at least as long as the rechargeables.
> 
> Thanks for your input Marduke, also concerning the charger. It says it charges in 8 hours. I assume if I tell intended recipient to charge it overnight and then remove batteries (say 12 hours or so), it will be ok?



e2 lithiums will give better runtime than the NiMH. Potential issue with the dumb charger is that if you put a mostly full battery in there, it can cook it. It will automatically shut itself off after 8 hours, no matter how full the battery was when it started.


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought the 1 watt SE last night at wal-mart for 18 and some change. It's only been 1 day but it's worked great for me. It has a nice durable feel to it, not like some of those am i going to accidentally break it with my hand flashlights. The rubber push-button on the back makes it pretty handy. I don't own the 3 watt but in the store they looked the same the only difference is the box said it was brighter and had about 3 hours less run time. The 1 watt is plenty bright and for 3 more hours i'd say that's awesome. I'm not a big fan of the lanyard a think i might just take it off, kinda seems in the way. Other than that it is an awesome flashlight for a decent price.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 3, 2007)

JonN06 said:


> I bought the 1 watt SE last night at wal-mart for 18 and some change. It's only been 1 day but it's worked great for me. It has a nice durable feel to it, not like some of those am i going to accidentally break it with my hand flashlights. The rubber push-button on the back makes it pretty handy. I don't own the 3 watt but in the store they looked the same the only difference is the box said it was brighter and had about 3 hours less run time. The 1 watt is plenty bright and for 3 more hours i'd say that's awesome. I'm not a big fan of the lanyard a think i might just take it off, kinda seems in the way. Other than that it is an awesome flashlight for a decent price.



Try also removing the metal ring the lanyard is attached to, and replace it with a GITD oring.


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 3, 2007)

good idea, thank you sir. I went ahead and took it off but i don't have any o-rings on me at the moment.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

My Camo 3W from Target impressed my buddies buddy (who had a NiteIze 3LED in a Minim*g) enough to ask me where to get one. It reached out and touched trees and such with relative ease, itself only being bested by my DX Cree in a G2.

I'm not a huge fan of the lanyard myself!


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think i saw a camo one at walmart, who knows that might of had one similar. How much was the one at target?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 3, 2007)

I noticed that they had a whole rack of the 1W camo models at Walmart the other day (for just under $19 apiece). That entire display wasn't there last week.. 

One of the things that I wished they had used was a reflector instead of the stupid optic thingamaig that is inside the head. While the light that my nephew has puts out a super white beam, all the rings are really distracting to look at. A nice reflector, even a smooth one, would go along ways to improving this light, IMHO.. 

YMMV.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 3, 2007)

Schuey2002 said:


> I noticed that they had a whole rack of the 1W camo models at Walmart the other day (for just under $19 apiece). That entire display wasn't there last week..
> 
> One of the things that I wished they had used was a reflector instead of the stupid optic thingamaig that is inside the head. While the light that my nephew has puts out a super white beam, all the rings are really distracting to look at. A nice reflector, even a smooth one, would go along ways to improving this light, IMHO..
> 
> YMMV.



The camo models are a completely different light. The 2xAA gray Sportmans Extreme/Highbeam are smooth reflector only. The camo one is also larger.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 3, 2007)

As we learn more about the Walmart Camo 1W maybe I'll get one to mod.

As to whoever asked about the Target 3W I don't have the paperwork but I THINK it was just on the far side of $30 after tax.

As I've mentioned a time or two it has a more white beam than the Walmart 3W Rayovac. I thought the lottery was sort of over....


----------



## Marduke (Dec 3, 2007)

Camo
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/sec1w2aa-b.shtml

1watt and 3watt Highbeam/Sportsman Xtreme
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/selux2aa1w-b.shtml
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/selux2aa3w-b.shtml
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux2aa1w-b.shtml
http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/lux2aa3w-b.shtml

Two distinct models


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 4, 2007)

That's kinda weird, i bought the sportsman xtreme 1 watt, but the one i got looks exactly like the high beam model. exactly like it other than it says sportsman xtreme. hmm... the one they have as the sportsman xtreme is similar but mine is identical to the highbeam...


----------



## JonN06 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh well, they are both identical pretty much other than the top cap. That's the only difference i see really my SE has the top from the high beam picture. Theres probably a good technical term for that, but i'm new to flashlights so i'll just stick with the top for now. haha.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 4, 2007)

JonN06 said:


> That's kinda weird, i bought the sportsman xtreme 1 watt, but the one i got looks exactly like the high beam model. exactly like it other than it says sportsman xtreme. hmm... the one they have as the sportsman xtreme is similar but mine is identical to the highbeam...



The gray Sportsman Xtreme and Highbeam models are indeed identical. The only difference is which stores carry which. I prefer the Highbeam's sold at Kmart and the like because they include a belt sheath, which the SE doesn't. The camo one linked first is the totally different model.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 4, 2007)

I stopped at Lowes in Lufkin, TX and Target across and a little way down the road.

The Camo 3W River Rock is $24.99. The River Rock 1AA 1W is $22.99 which sort of bothered me when I got one. The 3W is a LOT more light for only $2 difference!

At Lowes there were NO 2C of any sort Lux nor Zled. They did have the G2L and 6PL at $64 and $84 respectively. Which are pretty good reasons I don't have one!


----------



## jefflrrp (Dec 11, 2007)

I have one. Good $25 light. Bright. Runs for about 1.5 hours (my experience). Good bang for buck


----------



## Saiga (Dec 11, 2007)

a couple years ago Sportsmansguide was selling an identical light with their brand-name on it...GuideGear. I think i got "em for around $22,using SG discounts. It was advertised as a 1 watt luxeon. It appears identical in brightness when compared to my first big-time,name-brand light, a 55 lumen fenix L2T. I liked it alot, now my brother,mother,father and boat-captain freind all have one,and they're all still working well. Come to think of it, i still have one new in the box somewhere !!


----------



## Garand (Dec 14, 2007)

I did a runtime test of mine tonight. It ran 2 hours and 18 minutes on a fresh set of rechargable duracells.

I could tell no difference in the brightness of the light as time went on.

It just suddenly went from what seemed like almost full brightness to off.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2007)

I had a Streamlight Jr. LUX with a red filter on my nightstand as a late night bathroom light. 

But since my 3W Rayovac has somewhat icky purple tint I have put the red filter on that and it's WAY brighter than the SL.

Feels a LOT better in hand too!


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 16, 2007)

I have one and love it!!! Although it did annoy me one night at work, when it started doing it's flickering thing...but for $25, it's a nice durable light...I would buy another one if this one broke, and would definitely give it as a Christmas gift...


----------



## e2x2e (Dec 19, 2007)

The 3Watt Sportsman Xtreme is a nice light. I picked one up for $25 and it has worked well ever since. I have the flicker problem, but only when the batteries are running low. I recommend this light.


----------



## Bruce Braxton (Mar 9, 2008)

e2x2e said:


> The 3Watt Sportsman Xtreme is a nice light. I picked one up for $25 and it has worked well ever since. I have the flicker problem, but only when the batteries are running low. I recommend this light.


 
I fixed my "flicker problem" by pulling off the tailcap and polishing out the contact surfaces with some Flitz. That made the electrical contact in the switch better.


----------



## Jim Watson (Apr 25, 2008)

Friend of mine bought one, based on my relay of favorable posts on THR. He likes it - well enough he says he is going back and get a 1 watt for longer battery life - except for the twist switch.

Is there a click switch to fit the diameter and thread at a price in proportion to the light?


----------



## LG&M (Apr 26, 2008)

My WalMart has the camo ( Optic) one for 9.99$. I don't need it but that seams like a good price. Does any one like this optic? I looks similar to the one in my SF E1B.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jul 30, 2008)

These lights are on closeout now at my Walmart, and I'm wondering if anyone has successfully modded one with a Seoul? Please PM me if you have. Thanks!


----------



## MorePower (Jul 30, 2008)

LG&M said:


> My WalMart has the camo ( Optic) one for 9.99$. I don't need it but that seams like a good price. Does any one like this optic? I looks similar to the one in my SF E1B.



The optic isn't bad, a bit ringy, but useable. The nice thing about the light is that you can replace the Luxeon with a Seoul P4 and double the output without affecting runtime...


----------



## nikon (Jul 31, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> These lights are on closeout now at my Walmart, and I'm wondering if anyone has successfully modded one with a Seoul? Please PM me if you have. Thanks!


 
I've modded a couple of them with SSC's. PM incoming.


----------



## baterija (Jul 31, 2008)

nikon said:


> I've modded a couple of them with SSC's. PM incoming.


How did you get it apart? With the head off I have a black plastic top with the emitter sticking through. Can't figure out how its in there and don't want to abuse it too badly.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 31, 2008)

baterija said:


> How did you get it apart? With the head off I have a black plastic top with the emitter sticking through. Can't figure out how its in there and don't want to abuse it too badly.




The black will pry off, and the pill underneath unscrews.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 2, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The black will pry off, and the pill underneath unscrews.


Is it the same for the 1 watt 2AA Sportsman Xtreme? I got the black ring off my 1 watt, but can't seem to get the pill to unscrew.


----------

